# MAC and Sephora haul!!!



## Rockette13 (Oct 3, 2010)

CLICK THE LINK BELOW THE IMAGE FOR A HIGHER QUALITY!!!​

MAC stuff! ​






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!

Sephora stuff! ​





CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!






CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!

Everything together!​





CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE!

Thanks for looking! I'm so excited to use all this stuff! <3


----------



## mystery (Oct 3, 2010)

nice haul!
loving the quad and sephora brushes


----------



## standardseries (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice haul!  Those tokidoki brushes are tooooo cute!!!


----------



## alumeze (Oct 3, 2010)

nice haul! i am loving those brushes.. too bad if i got them i think they would end up in my daughters room lol


----------



## nunu (Oct 3, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice haul. You have to tell me if you like those tokidoki brushes. I've been curious about the quality.


----------



## Rockette13 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Nice haul. You have to tell me if you like those tokidoki brushes. I've been curious about the quality._

 
I freaking love them. I read reviews beforehand and was impressed with how many reviewers gushed about the quality of these brushes. I have to agree! Besides the overwhelming cuteness of the packaging and design, the brush bristles themselves are of superior quality. Adios is THE most amazing crease brush. It is soft but still firm/stiff enough to deposit a concentrated amount of color and slightly blend all in one step. Mozzarella is a medium sized paddle brush that is also super soft and good for packing on lid or highlight colors, but also for blending out any harsh lines. Donutella is a sharp, precise, and fairly stiff angled brush, which is great for both creating very defined eyebrows or lining the upper lashline. I can't rave enough about these brushes! I got the three tokidoki brushes for just a few dollars more than just the one MAC 109 brush. I am impressed.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh wow! That's a fantastic haul! Now I want those brushes! They're so cute and they sound amazing! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 4, 2010)

Ahhhs nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy everything!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the brushes!  Let me know if they're worth the money or not!  I've been seriously considering getting them


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Enjoy your new stuff


----------



## zephyr739 (Oct 6, 2010)

Whoa...the pics look awesome! Those brushes are too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm really lemming Illamasqua blushes right now. Too bad Lover's out of stock at Sephora. Enjoy your haul!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

OMG I love those Tokidoki Brushes! I must get them!!!!!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 10, 2010)

great haul! The red lipstick looks so fab


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 13, 2010)

Lovely tokidoki brushes! what about their quality?


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 14, 2010)

I brought the same brushes and I love them. Hope you'll enjoy them too. Awesome haul.


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 17, 2010)

Fab haul and great pictures! I love shopping at Sephora.


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 17, 2010)

awww, i love the tokidoki brushes!  extremely cute!  great haul!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the brushes!


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 19, 2010)

The 'Desire' lipglass is so great!!


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! Nice haul, and not to mention, nice photos as well! I love, love, love your Illamasqua purchases.. How I wish we have Illamasqua here in Hong Kong!


----------



## macgagalip (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice Haul!! love the brushes!!


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 14, 2010)

great colors in mac pro eyeshadow pallette.... enjoy!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 14, 2010)

Great Haul, I'm obsesses with the Illamasqua foundation, a little goes a long way! enjoy


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 1, 2010)

very hot haul! the brushes are tooooo cute!!!


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Lovely haul! I love the Illamasqua blush!


----------

